# Acne



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

TO PEOPLE THAT DONT HAVE (BAD)ACNE ANYMORE

- What age did it finally go away, and was it more to do with a product you used or naturally?

Xoxo


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Well I had acne over my body. It was not that bad. I have seen worse. o_o I used a body scrub and a cream designed to use on acne skin. I also was given some medication by my doctor. Most of it has cleared up now. There are some scars but they are fading.

My advice to see a doctor because they will know which products will work for your skin.


----------



## Mandei (Jun 10, 2013)

THATS EXACTLY WHAT U NEED TO DO.
Go to doctor, he must give you ! antibiotic !
U have to take it regulary.

Than u will see effects quick.
I had acne now i don't really.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i have acne and i HATE it!!!


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Mandei said:


> Go to doctor, he must give you ! antibiotic !


Yes and you must finish the treatment!


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Mandei said:


> THATS EXACTLY WHAT U NEED TO DO.
> Go to doctor, he must give you ! antibiotic !
> U have to take it regulary.
> 
> ...


I have lol, I had these tablets which reduced them/stopped flaring but I wanna get rid of them!


----------



## Diegoo (Jul 18, 2013)

I have it... for five years! I don't want to try most products because I have sensitive skin to most things. arghhh I hate it. If there was a natural product, that actually worked, that didn't cost much....


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't had sever acne marks but I do have hyperpigmentation from deep cat scratch scars and scissor scars

I'm undergoing laser, and there is this cream that the skin clinic premixes (as oppose to getting a chemist to mix it, which is much more expensive) It lightens and fades any marks; and the long-term effect is really differential 

I'll have to ask my doctor what it's called because it was a really long title lol


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

catcharay said:


> I haven't had sever acne marks but I do have hyperpigmentation from deep cat scratch scars and scissor scars
> 
> I'm undergoing laser, and there is this cream that the skin clinic premixes (as oppose to getting a chemist to mix it, which is much more expensive) It lightens and fades any marks; and the long-term effect is really differential
> 
> I'll have to ask my doctor what it's called because it was a really long title lol


Did the laser treatment work very well?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

J0HNNY said:


> Did the laser treatment work very well?


So far 3 treatments down, the texture has improved - so yes

If you have severe acne with pock marks/ ice pick mark type of scars, I don't think it will be too beneficial (laser treatments). The cream will help with the dark pigment left behind from the acne scars for sure. It's pricey though!


----------



## MyChi (Jun 30, 2013)

J0HNNY said:


> TO PEOPLE THAT DONT HAVE (BAD)ACNE ANYMORE
> 
> - What age did it finally go away, and was it more to do with a product you used or naturally?
> 
> Xoxo


I actually looked like a toadstool just 6 months ago, and had been like so for over 7 years. But I just recently finished my Accutane treatment and they're all gone! Like I said, took 6 months. But it was totally worth it!


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

Cod liver oil tablets were super efficient on my best friend's brother who was almost disfigured by it. 

I had a mild case of it, it sometimes comes back but nothing major. I treated it with tea tree lotion and cleanser, mostly.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Still have it about ten years later -.- But it's not as worse as it used to be. Can't really tell you what exactly helped, but trading in the day/ night cream I was using for another one made a difference. I went to a beautician and she told me my beauty regimen was all wrong, so basically the advice they give you can really help you out.


----------



## Naed26 (Aug 2, 2013)

I used to have acne scars pretty bad, whether I picked at them or not the bad ones always left a scar. At the age of 17 I went to a dermatologist who cave me differin and told me to couple that with aveeno when going out. I ended up being allergic to this:shock which turned out to be a good thing because it burned the top layer of my skin off so the acne scars were gone after that:banana. Now at 19 I've figured out what works for my skin, I'll occasionally get a small pimple but overall no acne.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

started going away at 17/18 years old. I will get a random pimple every so often but it not bad. I used proactive when I was 15 and that worked realllyyy well for a year, but it ended up coming back.


----------



## messyjess (Sep 2, 2012)

Had it all through my teen years I had to take acctuane to clear it up and kept it clear with proactive and washing my face a lot


----------



## Kip92 (Aug 4, 2013)

I never had acne before but last year I started getting it when my skin was like rejecting everything and I'd get these kinda tiny cysty, fluid filled pimples that sting like cold sores. Its not like pus it's just some fluid and I was on the antibiotics for it along with a cream but benzoyl peroxide really burns my skin so I stoppedthat and now im on the birth control pill to control my hormones, it has helped quite a bit but I still get a few every now and then but yeah :/ I would have preferred having acne as a teenager though.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I stopped drinking milk and my acne went away.


----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)

It wasn't till I was about 25 where my acne became less of an issue. I use prescription medication from my dermatologist to help manage my skin issues.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

HappyFriday said:


> Yes and you must finish the treatment!


I always finish, and then it just comes back (and it never fully goes away to begin w/). I've tried so many things and it either doesn't do anything, or clears it up somewhat, but never completely. My face atm is disgusting and I feel bad for people who have to look at me. I also don't have health insurance atm, so I'm waiting til I get it so I can get a different treatment.

I've also have had horrible acne since I was 11 years old... so it's not like "adult" acne... it's just never gone away.

I also have hyperpigmentation, so even when I'm on medication and my acne is down, my skin still looks pretty gross. I was always told hyperpigmentation would go away, but it doesn't seem to. Or only some do...



Sacrieur said:


> I stopped drinking milk and my acne went away.


I wish that worked for me. I stopped drinking milk a long time ago, and I never liked milk anyway. I only used like 1/4 a cup in my cereal.


----------



## MyChi (Jun 30, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> I stopped drinking milk and my acne went away.


Yeah, milk tends to spawn acne... I stopped drinking milk over half year ago.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I never really washed my face regularly or used any products (and when I did, they didn't work), but I've found that my acne has diminished as I've gotten older. I'm 22 now and I only get very minor acne here and there on my chin, neck and forehead. It's hardly even noticeable unless you're talking to me from a couple feet away.

For the most part, it's supposed to be relatively non-existent by the time you're 25. But plenty of adults have acne too. It depends on your body's oil production and other factors.

The only food that's been linked to acne is dairy, as far as I know. But again, it varies from person to person.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

I was put on Doxycycline Hyclate a anti biotic/antibacterial at 21, it took a few years but I hardly ever get breakouts anymore (maybe a small zit once in awhile).
I was put on everything before this (from pro active to differin I still have a gel for emergencies).
I still have bad blackheads though, I wish I knew how to clear those up but my doctor said to do that I may need expensive "suction" procedures because they are in so deep in my pores and are from before the treatment that worked.
If I get rid of them they should not return as long as I am doxycycline though XD


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Well i've been putting toothpaste on my face which helps reduce them. Im 17 atm so hopefully i'll lose it by the time im in my twenties. Ty for all your help guys


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I had really bad acne between age 19 to 24. I used everything from the world famous Proactiv to doctor's recommended products. I think my acne got worsen when I used those products because I overused them.

Then I stopped caring about it, and only used Dove soap every time I took a shower and also reduced consumption of oily, greasy food. Within a year, acne was gone.

That's my story with acne but I've heard many different ways of how people got rid of their acne, so I think it all depends on each individual person. Everybody's skin reacts differently.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

I started my first dose of accutane when I was 18. My acne was BAD! It was red, painful, and all over my face. It took about 3-4 months to clear up. Now I have three or four whiteheads and the occasional red pimple but nothing that I'd be ashamed of.


----------



## Mysterious Dr D (Aug 8, 2013)

I think I was around 15/16. It eventually got so bad that I went to the doctor and he prescribed me _oxytetracycline_ (an anti-biotic) which pretty much eradicated the worst of it. I also started eating much more healthily and exercising about the same time.


----------



## Olga9 (Aug 22, 2013)

MyChi said:


> Yeah, milk tends to spawn acne... I stopped drinking milk over half year ago.


Any results?
Is it just milk or all dairy products?


----------



## MyChi (Jun 30, 2013)

Olga9 said:


> Any results?
> Is it just milk or all dairy products?


Well, they're all gone now. But that's mainly because I was on an Accutane treatment. But now I've chosen not to go back to milk products, just in case.


----------



## VII (Mar 10, 2009)

My acne hasn't gone away yet (and I am 25), but I have a fairly good idea of the cause for mine. I notice when I take a decongestant for my sinuses, my acne reduces in response. Doctors haven't yet figured out why I have so much overall inflammation, but my persistent acne definitely appears related to my long-term inflammation (of which I will warn went unnoticed until just this year, despite there being warning signs for a few years). 

Another theory that may be related to inflammation is that of leaky gut syndrome. In it, the intestinal lining is damaged, and put bluntly, poop and various toxins and partially digested foods travels throughout your body, and in the case of acne, they are being pushed out through your skin. Interestingly, one cause of this syndrome is inflammation. 

Anyone who's older and still has acne that doesn't respond to conventional treatments may want to consider their levels of inflammation. If you're younger, probably ignore me because other causes are more likely and should be looked into first!


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

If you're a teenager, it will go away eventually with proper hygiene . If you're an adult in your twenties and you still have acne, go see a doctor. Good hygiene is very important. Don't wash your face with regular soap, use wash gel. Use a cleaning lotion to clear your skin when it gets greasy. Avoid touching your face.


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

with proper hygiene, you can still get acne. most acne is caused by the inside.

i had acne since age 11 and still deal with it. but right now, i havent been noticing any acne except bumplike blackheads; i've been using raw african black soap and it has been good so far. i also moisturize with aveeno clear complexion moisturizer and take fish oil with meals.

all im seeing is scars so i might buy some nadinola fade cream or retinol.


----------



## Codex (May 11, 2012)

I have been using acne.org's regimen for a week and my skin is already nearly 100% clear. They say not to expect such dramatic results for at least 2 - 3 months when you first start using it, but apparently it is working that quickly for me already.

Here is the link - http://www.acne.org/regimen.html

You can either purchase their products through the site, or follow the guidelines and buy alternatives from any other store.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

MyChi said:


> Well, they're all gone now. But that's mainly because I was on an Accutane treatment. But now I've chosen not to go back to milk products, just in case.


so you don't know for sure that milk triggers acne breakouts. well that's helpful. :blank


----------



## MyChi (Jun 30, 2013)

SilentLuke said:


> so you don't know for sure that milk triggers acne breakouts. well that's helpful. :blank


That's what I've been told, and ever since I quit milk my acne reduced quite drastically along with the Accutane treatment.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I still have acne. Worse i have whiteheads, flaky and oily skin.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

MyChi said:


> That's what I've been told, and ever since I quit milk my acne reduced quite drastically along with the Accutane treatment.


that clears things up (no pun intended). thank you. I thought the accutane treatment was the only thing helping your acne treatment.


----------



## jacim (Sep 27, 2012)

I had bad acne until almost 30. I tried several products, even went to a dermatologist, but nothing helped. It seemed like such a cruel joke to have SA and bad acne. I think the acne even contributed to my SA to some degree. but it did eventually go away. My regret is that I wasn't more proactive about it. Perhaps if I had been more vigilant I could have avoided some adolescent anxiety.
My advice, if it bothers you see a dermatologist. There's usually something that will help. And whatever you do, don't pick and squeeze. Acne is temporary, but the scars left from picking are permanent.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I just had a breakout after eating at McDonalds all week.


----------



## MitchP (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm using isotretinoin right now. Pretty strong drug but does work pretty well. I've had acne on and off for four years, starting when I was 16. There are many factors that go into skin care. Some products and medications work well for others, while the same thing may not work for you. You just have to test out different items. I went through the whole thing: antibiotics, benzoyl creams, Aczone, tretinoin cream, OTC cleansers, etc, etc.


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

I used to have moderately bad acne, it was dotted all over my face but those awful cyst types oonly appeared once in a while so it wasn't too severe. I have clear skin now. I found this face mask called queen Helene mint julep mask helped -a lot-. I still use it. It shrinks your pores and can get rid of pimples overnight. It's really cheap too. If you want I have this coupon code for it to get $5-10 off, you can pm me if you're interested


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

i use african black soap with shea butter in it, but i've been breaking out and bacteria seems to be the culprit. so, i bought noxzema antibacterial face wash...it's ok so far.


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

Nothing works for me. I'm starting accutane pretty soon. Benzoyl peroxide sucks, SA not even worth mentioning, retin-a meh, erythromycin meh, doxycycline meh. I had acne starting like age 14 and I still deal with it at 21. fml. The money I spent makes me want to curl up in a ball and die


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

I used to have flawless skin before my teenage years, I used to scratch off my acne and now I have a few scars and a few black heads in my nose.


----------



## thepigeon2222 (Nov 16, 2012)

i'm just growing a bread and mustache to hide it and it's working


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

dreamloss said:


> I used to have moderately bad acne, it was dotted all over my face but those awful cyst types oonly appeared once in a while so it wasn't too severe. I have clear skin now. I found this face mask called queen Helene mint julep mask helped -a lot-. I still use it. It shrinks your pores and can get rid of pimples overnight. It's really cheap too. If you want I have this coupon code for it to get $5-10 off, you can pm me if you're interested


i actually turned out to have some rosacea thing like pimples, now i use duac and it seems to work well. ty tho


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

I developed really bad acne a couple years ago, like really severe cystic acne which made me really depressed. I tried the acne.org regimen, which did improve it quite a bit, but it was very time consuming and it bleached my clothes, pillows and towels. I stopped using it and I was fine for a while but it came back in the past couple months. Right now i'm on herbal supplements for it, and i'm trying out a new skin care regimen. Also going to try to cut out dairy and gluten and see if that helps. I've thought about accutane, but it's a serious drug and i'm terrified of the possible side effects.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

I've had mild acne which has left me with a few scars but i do realise it could have been worse.


----------



## jpoc (Dec 2, 2013)

I had acne when I was a teenager. I never found any treatment that worked. My doctor gave me some cream and facewash that helped a little, but it was hard to keep up the regime.

Stress made it worse. I wish that I'd learned to meditate and relax back then instead of worrying about my appearance. Try not to fixate on your acne because there might not be anything you can do about it. Eventually my hormones chilled out and mine went away when I was about 18 or 19. But because I let it really get to me, having acne as a teenager certainly contributed to my social anxiety that still exists.

Eating grapefruit and drinking grapefruit juice was one thing that made a noticable difference.


----------

